

Ask HN: Review my Twilio based startup - chirp

I have opened to the public a tool I've been using for nearly a year now: phone number redirection on my pay-and-talk phone. I wanted better rates than what the telecom was willing to give me, without a contract, and so I used Twilio to make this. Please let me know what you think, about any part of it. It can be found here: http://churp.me/
======
8ig8
Linkification: <http://churp.me/>

~~~
chirp
Thanks for the help! I'm new to HN and still learning how to post items
properly. Did you get a chance to look at the site?

------
ljf
nice url, decent design - most you see her are not consumer friendly, but this
is. the copy sells th idea well, though since I am from the UK I don't totally
get usa mobile plans.

good luck!

~~~
chirp
Hey, thanks for the reply! Hardest part is knowing what other people think, as
I have a tendency to be biased towards my own ideas. Thanks for taking the
time to check it out, much appreciated. By the way, I'm actually targeting
Canadians (I know, it's sometimes hard to make the distinction). Maybe I
should be a bit clearer on that point.

------
lzw
Just feedback, i think youre doing a lot right here, but heres the stuff i
didnt get: Maybe this makes more sense for canadians but I can't figure out if
tis is useful for Americans or not. A diagram might help a lot sine there are
several multistep scenarios you're describing. Also pick a primary benefit or
two and focus on the. The top three view rotator left me confused and would
change before I had a chance to figure one of the views out. Good design and
domain and naming, a d you're halfway to making it comprehensible, I think.

~~~
chirp
Awesome feedback, thank you. I appreciate it all and you can bet that I'll be
incorporating your suggestions. I've been thinking about this problem for so
long, and know the solution inside out, it is difficult for me to see it with
fresh eyes. By the way, do you know of any similar features in the states
where you can get unlimited calling to one number? Much thanks.

